# Dùng máy hút sữa thế nào cho đúng?



## mai lan (28/8/18)

Sử dụng máy hút sữa đúng cách với loại máy phù hợp sẽ cho cảm giác khá dễ chịu trong khi hút sữa.

*Mẹ phải sử dụng máy hút sữa thế nào mới đúng và hiệu quả?*
Máy hút sữa đã là một phần không thể thiếu đối với nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa hiện nay. Những vấn đề về sữa đối với các bà mẹ trẻ thực sự còn quá mới mẻ và thiếu kinh nghiệm. Chính vì vậy, máy hút sữa ra đời nhằm giải quyết một phần vấn đề này.




_Mẹ cần lưu ý một số vấn đề khi sử dụng máy hút sữa (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Một số mẹo sau sẽ giúp bạn sử dụng máy dễ dàng, hạn chế hư hỏng và làm việc một cách tốt nhất.

*Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hút sữa*
Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng, từng bước thao tác trước khi hút sữa. Có hai loại là máy hút bằng tay và máy hút bằng điện, trong đó máy hút bằng điện thì tiện nghi hơn, trong khi máy hút bằng tay lại gọn gàng, dễ mang theo hơn. Máy hút sữa bằng điện thường cho phép điều chỉnh tốc độ hút sao cho phù hợp, còn máy hút sữa bằng tay thì ban đầu nên bóp liên tục rồi sau đó giảm lực dần.

*Vị trí ngồi khi hút sữa*
Hãy chọn vị trí ngồi thoải mái và tự nhiên nhất trước khi hút sữa. Có thể làm những việc yêu thích như nghe nhạc hay xem phim, nhưng tránh căng thẳng khi đang hút sữa.

*Mẹ nên massage và chườm ấm ngực trước khi hút sữa*
Trước khi hút sữa mẹ nên massage và chườm ấm ngực. Điều này giúp kích thích sữa về dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

